# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  خطا در ایجاد ستاپ

## niko2008

سلام دوستان خوب
 در موقع ستاپ این ERROR میاد میشه کمک کنید؟

----------


## Fery666

سلام ،  برنامه Setup Factory خیلی راحت تر و سریعتر میتونه این کار رو برای شما انجام بده . 

با اسکن کردن فایل پروژه تمام فایل و DLL های برنامه رو پیدا میکنه .

به نظرم با Setup Factory بسازی بهتره .

----------


## niko2008

دوست خوبم 
با Setup Factory تا به حال کار نکردم میشه راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## isaac23

نرم افزار خوب و قدرتمند Advanced.Installer.Architect هم می تونه گزینه خوبی باشه واسه این کارت

----------


## Fery666

> دوست خوبم 
> با Setup Factory تا به حال کار نکردم میشه راهنمایی کنید؟



این لینک آموزش برنامه هستش :   http://up.softamoz.ir/up/softamoz/po...art_one%29.pdf

فقط شما بعد از انتخاب زبان لیستی از برنامه شرکت ها میاد مثل ویژال ، سی پلاس پلاس ، دات نت و ... 
اون پایین یه گزینه ای هستش به اسم Scan Visual Basic اون تیک رو روشن کنید و فایل پروژه خودتون رو بدین به برنامه و Next بزنین خود برنامه تمام فایل هایی که در پروژه استفاده کردین رو توی ستاپ فکتوری لیست میکنه . 

موفق باشید .

----------

